# First time Audi and TTRS owner



## Blootak (9 mo ago)

Hi all just wanted to say I’ve finally got the car of my dreams and am very excited to join the community. Spent the last week constantly trying to clean the continual bird poop from my new baby!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blootak, Welcome to the TTF.
Not a colour I would choose but looks very nice & of course the best engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blootak (9 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Blootak, Welcome to the TTF.
> Not a colour I would choose but looks very nice & of course the best engine.
> Hoggy.


Haha yes bit of a marmite colour but I love it & the colour too. 😊


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Absolute perfection in Nardo Grey 👌 Congrats!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome on board!
nice color, too


----------

